# Last Four Nails in Porter Cable F350A



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Will jamb? I doubt it---may? Sometimes----

On rare occasions the last nail in the clip will drop and jamb---but I never throw away the last nails--but I try hard not to shoot the last nail---my gun doesn't have the 'out of bullets' feature----

When you start to run out of nails---add more---and don't be concerned----jamb are rare in that gun---and easy enough to clear if they do happen---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

this is common with nailers.. when they get down to the last few nails the rack already in the gun tends to slip and no longer sits at the correct angle in the magazine... a good gun wont get affected.. ok guns will misfire once or double fire .. ****ty guns jamb and do it constantly.. the new line of porter cable guns arent exactly a pro grade tool where as the old stuff was


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

New is not as good as the older one---I had not thought of that----


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Remove the nails, reload, put tbe 4 nails back in. That way it is always the same 4 nails.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Remove the nails, reload, put tbe 4 nails back in. That way it is always the same 4 nails.


Good one. Somebody's always got the better idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I've used air guns that did not shoot the last remaining few nails in the clip, just load a new rack in on top of the 4 remaining and keep on shooting. after a while you get as feel for when it needs reloading and you do it before the clip reaches the last few nails in the rack. a senco trim gun I used would not allow a full rack to be inserted while the last few rack nails that would not shoot are stuck in the clip so I always cut the new nail rack in half and used them that way..


----------



## peterajansson (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks all. Good informatin, all that I will need. I very much appreciate your help.


----------

